# Keyboard notification?



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

Why can't I get rid of this notification every time I go to type something? I've looked in all my keyboard settings...lol driving me nuts!


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

This is how ICS lets you change keyboards, as opposed to the old way of long-pressing on the input area. If you have more than one keyboard installed you will get that notification. You can get rid of it by uninstalling other keyboards. Lot of people making a fuss about it but honestly I don't see what the big deal is


----------



## jeffaa (Aug 15, 2011)

Are you rooted? You can get rid of the other keyboards. If there are no other keyboards, you won't have the option up there to change it.


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol just one of those things that gets to ya....I see it pop up and I hate it lol


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm with most of you. I don't like notifications up there which I don't care about. This would most certainly be one of them. I DESPISE most "always-on" notifications. Only a couple do I appreciate (wifi tethering, VPN, etc. where my phone is in a temporary special mode which I really do care about).


----------



## jesssiii (Oct 10, 2011)

jeffaa said:


> Are you rooted? You can get rid of the other keyboards. If there are no other keyboards, you won't have the option up there to change it.


I have both stock keyboard and SwiftKey, and was getting irritated having to go into settings if I wanted to switch. Never even noticed that notification! Thanks!

~Galaxy Nexus LTE~


----------



## admorris (Dec 19, 2011)

Can get rid of it. Get root explorer and go into system/app and delete file that starts with owss (something close to that). Make sure you enact r/w access or it won't let you delete it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## IXIKelsonIXI (Jul 13, 2011)

This definitely wasn't present on stock ROMs for me. Flashed GummyNex and I get it every time. Probably because it has a few more keyboard option.

Rabble rabble rabble.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Either disable or uninstall other keyboards to remove the notification. Easy fix.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Either disable or uninstall other keyboards to remove the notification. Easy fix.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


Correct. Disable keyboards that you aren't using in the settings and you won't see that notification.


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> Correct. Disable keyboards that you aren't using in the settings and you won't see that notification.


I was able to forcibly uninstall the, I think, Chinese keyboard. But I can't seem to uninstall or uncheck the Japanese one - the checkbox is greyed out and won't let me disable it


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

burningembers said:


> I was able to forcibly uninstall the, I think, Chinese keyboard. But I can't seem to uninstall or uncheck the Japanese one - the checkbox is greyed out and won't let me disable it


I see what you're saying. You can't disable the primary keyboard, even if you have other keyboards installed and enabled. That is a bummer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## redneckdroid (Nov 20, 2011)

I believe you need to be rooted to do what i did to stop it. You need to freeze or uninstall OpenWnn.apk. I just froze mine using Rom Toolbox in case there were any negative effects.


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

Ah-ha. It worked, thanks!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

So for those of us who WANT multiple keyboards installed... How can we get rid of this notification? Or was this covered and I missed it? I assumed all posted fixes were effectively to remove all but one keyboard, which is NOT the answer I'm looking for. I want the notification to go away even with multiple keyboards installed.


----------



## redneckdroid (Nov 20, 2011)

burningembers said:


> Ah-ha. It worked, thanks!


Glad I could help!


----------

